
Ask HN: Anyone here wanna collab on a SaaS project - abhishek99
Looking to collab with a fellow hacker &#x2F; business person from here .. to build a SaaS service.<p>Currently have no idea what to build but would love to brainstorm and figure something out. Maybe we can hack something together this weekend or in the next month.<p>I&#x27;m a full-stack developer and I build mobile apps as well.<p>Feel free to contact me using the email in bio.
======
colund
I am also interested in a SaaS collab. Preferably bootstrapped since I believe
in product/founder/market fit and honest evaluation via MVPs.

I've quit my day job and am going solo full time in February after 17 years as
an employed/consultant backend dev and in recent years mobile developer. I
have several ideas that I will evaluate but am also open for other projects.

I could drop you an email to connect.

Exciting times ahead!

~~~
abhishek99
Exciting times indeed! I just replied to your email.

------
shekhardesigner
Let's discuss about ZeroMeetings.com?, I have an idea and prototype about this
and the solution offering for market audience.

~~~
abhishek99
Just dropped you an email

